# New Member



## tumpy (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi I am Chris or Tumpy? Don't ask!  I live down in the South, on the Wiltshire, Dorset and Somerset Border in a town called Mere.  I have always been keen on BBQ  and currently have a couple of Webers that I have started to use for smoking with various results, so when it comes to smoking I am a novice.  I love cuts such as Brisket and Pork Shoulder and that is all I have tried so far.  The Shoulder was OK the brisket so far disappointing, too dry and not as tender as I was hoping.

Looking to purchase a dedicated smoker and looking for ideas etc, also keen to expand my menus, I think the family could do with a little more choice?

Looking forward to reading the posts to get some ideas.

Chris


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Tumpy and welcome, I've had a few less than sucessesful 'Q's too, but if you're not too fussy, it's all edible ! You should consider coming to the summer cook off, you'll pick up plenty of tips there.


----------



## tumpy (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks jockaneezer,

I am hoping to, it depends upon the date really.


----------



## wade (Mar 11, 2017)

jockaneezer said:


> I've had a few less than sucessesful 'Q's too, but if you're not too fussy, it's all edible ! You should consider coming to the summer cook off, you'll pick up plenty of tips there.


Will you be bringing your chilli again


----------



## wade (Mar 11, 2017)

Tumpy said:


> Thanks jockaneezer,
> 
> I am hoping to, it depends upon the date really.


The weekend is the 21-22 July. It is a fun weekend and would give you a great opportunity to meet other smokers of all levels and exchange ideas.


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 11, 2017)

image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Mar 11, 2017


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Wade, it's Ewan who brings the chilli, I did the fresh pineapple in malibu and cinnamon. Hopefully gonna make it this year, not sure if I'll be doing some scran but I will be bringing something, even if it's just some cherry and applewood chunks to share that I've got seasoning at the moment.


----------



## martyn c (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Trumpy, welcome


----------

